# Do Government work now, get paid in 2012



## onq (22 Feb 2010)

A totally unsupported allegation came to me today by way of a phone inquiry from a tradesman.

A firm he had dealt with had bid for work with a government department, possibly health or education.

The mandarins informed him he had the job, but only if he agreed to do the work now and deferred receipt of payment in 2012.

The clear implication is that if you wanted to get in on the tender list, itself a form of closed shop geared towards larger companies via the pre-selection process, you had to effctively work for free in a depression.

This current administration seems intent on taking value for money beyond sharp practice and into an area bordering on criminal intent.

I'd be obliged if tradesmen or suppliers of services could post here [anonymously of course] confirming their own experiences.

I'm going to get into trouble because I'm posting similar posts in the Planning and Homes and Gardens forums, where tradesmen may be more likely to frequent and please move or merge as appropriate mods.

ONQ.


----------

